# Help-New correct coding for LHC????



## medicode3 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, I am new into cardiology billing.  What would be the codes tobill for a LHC?  I know they have all changed this year from looking at the CPT updates.  Thanks


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 7, 2011)

A left heart cath with coronaries is 93458.

Will be this code regardless of whether a left ventriculography is done or not.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## JacquelynA (Jan 7, 2011)

*2010-2011 Cardiac Cath Crosswalk*

Hi,
Hope that the attached chart helps you with the questions regarding cardiac caths in 2011. I got it from a book in a class from McVey Associates, Terry Fletcher was the teacher.  
Good luck,
Jacquelyn C. Allen, C.P.C.


----------



## ccarver (Jan 11, 2011)

*Chart Request*

Would you forward a copy of your chart to me as well?

Candy


----------



## jwilsonwkona (Jan 12, 2011)

could you please forward me a copy of that as well it would be very helpful!!!!

thanks
Jennifer


----------



## erendo14 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Greetings!!!*

I will be starting cardiology coding if anyone has any list of most used CPT and ICD-9 sheet list would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## manda12 (Jan 12, 2011)

could i too get a copy of that please. thanks a lot


----------



## sbriceno (Jan 13, 2011)

I am new to cardiology coding and need all the help i can get. I would be very appreciative if you could send the link for the new codes

Thanks


----------



## jamaclaims (Jan 17, 2011)

Could I get a copy of this chart too please. Thank you so much.

Ramon
ramonj@jamaclaims.com


----------



## angier (Jan 18, 2011)

*Hi*

Was wondering if you could send me a copy of your crosswalk document?  angiel_usa@hotmail.com

Thanks so much!



JacquelynA said:


> Hi,
> Hope that the attached chart helps you with the questions regarding cardiac caths in 2011. I got it from a book in a class from McVey Associates, Terry Fletcher was the teacher.
> Good luck,
> Jacquelyn C. Allen, C.P.C.


----------



## peeya (Jan 24, 2011)

Can you please send me a copy of the chart also. Thanks. My email is peeya_walia@yahoo.com


----------



## Jaden0716 (Jan 24, 2011)

could you e-mail the chart.  hartfordhouse1973@msn.com  Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## jhcpc09 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would love a copy of the chart also!!!  jhowell2@ghs.org


----------



## colucci1967 (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you email the chart also?  My email address is dcolucci@fhcp.com.

Thank you.


----------



## bfsqs2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Could I get a copy of the crosswalk document that you mentioned? bfsnyder@msn.com. Thank you


----------



## prallapalli (Jan 28, 2011)

Could i request the crosswalk document please? my email is prallapalli@gmail.com.
Thanks in advance.
Padma


----------



## swakeel (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you send a copy of your crosswalk sheet to me  swakeel@comcast.net...thank you


----------



## slwitt (Feb 8, 2011)

*Coding Chart*

Would you mind sending me a copy of the chart you received at the McVey seminar presented by Terry Fletcher.   switt@uvmc.com   I really appreciate your time.


----------



## KHH (Feb 16, 2011)

*new cath codes 2011*

may i get a copy of the sheets please 
Khardwick@waccamamwcardiology.com


----------



## KHH (Feb 16, 2011)

corrected email
khardwick@waccamawcardiology.com


----------



## kochoa2004 (Feb 18, 2011)

Would you mind sending me a copy as well?  Thank you in advance. 
kochoa@cshp.net

Kerry Ochoa, CPC


----------



## njs1221 (Feb 22, 2011)

could me please send me a copy also: normajhumphrey@aol.com


----------



## njs1221 (Feb 22, 2011)

Could me please send me a copy also: normajhumphrey@aol.com?


thank you , Norma


----------



## christymat24 (Feb 22, 2011)

Please forward me a copy of the cardiac cath chart as well at christymat@comporium.net.  Thank you so much.


----------



## christymat24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can I please get a copy of this chart emailed to me at christymat@comporium.net.  Thank you!


----------



## lhubert1959 (Feb 23, 2011)

Will you please email me a copy of the coding charts for cath's also.....

lbrady@magnoliaservicegroup.com

Thanks


----------



## laxmi (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you please email me a copy too?
Thank you
laxmi@ehfs.net


----------



## bennieyoung (Mar 31, 2011)

Could I get a copy of the chart you mentioned?  bennieyoung@hotmail.com
Thank you so much!


----------



## kanchi_pateldn@yahoo.com (May 25, 2011)

*new coder*

hi 
could you please forward me the copy of your chart at my Email, primeheart40@yahoo.com it would be very helpful to me. thanks


----------



## Lisa2009 (Jun 2, 2011)

Could I also get a copy of cardio chart

losen@medcentral.org

Thanks


----------

